# Miniature German shepherd



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona has been called a miniature German shepherd so often that I am beginning to think that there is such a thing. She is 65 pounds. I thought she is standard size. Is there a desire or need for smaller GSDs?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Well, whoever is calling her a miniature should educate themselves regarding the standards.

German Shepherds are large sized dogs. The breed standard height at the withers is 60–65 cm (24–26 in) for males and 55–60 cm (22–24 in) for females. The weight standard is 30–40 kilograms (66–88 lb) for males and 22–32 kilograms (49–71 lb) for females.

There are many GSDs which are over this standard, fewer below it.

SuperG


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

People do not know the breed. That goes for people some that own them and think a 110 pound GSD is normal for the breed. Working lines can be smaller also.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

My girl is 65 lbs and certainly not miniature in any way.  Like others say, people don't understand what the actual standard is for them. Even if Leia is 65 lbs, she's a stockier girl with dense bone. She definitely isn't a petite anything lol.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I think there are so many oversized german shepherds now that when people see a true german shepherd they think it's miniature.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Do they have miniature teeth or agression level? Lol.
Your Fiona might have been bred for Agility and sports. All GSDs could be devided into two groups:1) army/police type , who are 60-70 kg dogs, able to put a big man down; 2) sport dogs, who are smaller, more agile, with a light skeleton, they are the "flyers". Of course, GSDs are not judged like that at dog shows and exibitions, but you can check your dog's hight ( from the ground to writhers) and make comparisons according to the breed standards.
That is a common misconception about the breed that GSDs should make visual impression as big dogs. Talk with professionals about your dog only, and walk with nose up pass mediocre dudes.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ilda is 74-75 pounds and I still get told she's too small. 

As noted, the perception that the GSD should be a giant breed is pretty well entrenched in the U.S.

As I like to point out to folks of a more argumentative mind set, when was the last time you saw a police officer on patrol with a St Bernard?  Some times that gets the wheels turning.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

When shiggers was weighed she was 74 pounds, she is huge. Sized and weight can be deceiving.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

This is in NO WAY directed at anyone here, just a general statement. 1 thing i can't stand is when people think they need to have the biggest German shepherd... my female weighs 74lbs and is perfect size for a female.. many times i ran into the "let me top whatever you have" tough guy who tells me his female is 120lbs... that makes me think 1 of 2 things when people say that.... either your full of crap, or you have a fat, obese dog! My mother has a large working line male that weighs 119lbs and the vet even told her thats too much and though he is big bones, he shouldnt be more then 100-110, so my mother being a responsible owner put him on a diet immediately. Working line females should average 60-80lbs depending on height and structure, males should be 75-100 again.. depending on height and structure. Don't make your dog a fat obese pig just to inflate your ego, and also don't lie about the weight either because people will catch your lies and it makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know if you saw my post about it but a few weeks ago I was told she was too skinny. 

She's lean, tucked up tummy and you can see the outline of her rib cage. I keep her lean since she has mild HD.

I wonder if those with common breeds like labs or goldens get these sort of comments as frequently?




misslesleedavis1 said:


> When shiggers was weighed she was 74 pounds, she is huge. Sized and weight can be deceiving.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Real time photo of her, we are about to hit the trails for a walk. I think she is very big.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I had a WL male who was nice & compact also. He was very fast on the field & agile. I like to see GSDs within the standard for size.

Hard to imagine a 120 lb GSD having much success in SAR, getting into tight spaces & having enough agility.

Unfortunately, as long as the public wants BIG, breeders will provide it. Never mind the stress on the hip & elbow joints.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo is 55/56 pounds, which I think is perfect! She does look little to us since she's 20-25 pounds less than Keefer, who is in the 75-80 pound range. She's also smaller than any female we've had previously, and her compact size makes her very agile and athletic.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

She's leggy, like my Smitty, but looks proportional and healthy weight to me?



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Real time photo of her, we are about to hit the trails for a walk. I think she is very big.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Scored 2.5 which is just below ideal, she does get alot of exercise.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am glad to hear that I am not crazy. I think Fiona is perfect size.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I think Lisl is the perfect size too. She is 67 pounds and 23-1/4". Compact and fast too.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my girl is almost 2yrs and only 60lbs. vet says she's a healthier weight than most dogs he sees. she WL and i have heard at least 100X wile on walks "she's tiny" or "i have one at home twice her size". it's pisses me of a little. one of these days i'm going to be caught in a rare mood and tear someone apart on their knowledge of GSDs and that their 120lb obese SL they have at home that they bought from a pet store and hasn't been walked in 5 years is a disgrace to animals in general.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona has been called a miniature German shepherd so often that I am beginning to think that there is such a thing. She is 65 pounds. I thought she is standard size. Is there a desire or need for smaller GSDs?


Shadow is 25 inches 63-65 lbs, lean and quick. I get the same comments and it makes me angry. It doesn't help that my male is over sized, 28 inches and 92-95 lbs and my old female was huge for a bitch at 27 inches and 82 lbs. When I try and educate people I get blank stares.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess I own the one of those coveted mini German Shepherds, as well 

Hans is a little under 70.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson has been accused of being a mini GSD, Carmen has seen him before he is not mini by any means lol


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Please, send us pictures of your beloved - may be you feed Fiona vegetarian? Because, I know such orners,


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, Kaiju has been called miniature as well! He is 24 1/2" and 62 pounds. But fast and agile as a snake. I swear he can turn on a dime if he wants to! But of course, we're always told that he's a mini or there's no way he's a "true" shepherd, whatever that means. That my breeder lied to me or cheated me or actually gave me some sort of shepherd/collie mix. The list goes on and on. Guess I'll just have to be content with being a sucker with my healthy, agile, athletic GSD.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder about one thing - what strenghth decoy should have to give a good swing for an average weifgt dog? as in any sport, there should be weight stangards and strenghth measures. any exist? Your dog should be put on scales before competition, but, what that is for?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> I wonder about one thing - what strenghth decoy should have to give a good swing for an average weifgt dog? as in any sport, there should be weight stangards and strenghth measures. any exist? Your dog should be put on scales before competition, but, what that is for?




I cannot imagine anything over 60 being easy to lift. I have watched guys play tug and lift the dog up, ty is a 75 or so pound dog and his paws will extend to my shoulders. I could not lift him a little if I tried


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

. Nice and thin. Vet says she is a good weight. She eats tons of meat. Can a dog be a vegetarian? How do they get protein?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

If she's mini, Carm is pocket sized. 52lbs


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Have to chime in. I hear it quite a bit "she's small for a shepherd". Indie is 25" and 66 lbs -WGWL. Pretty close to where the breed standard indicates a female should be. She is an extremely fast and agile dog. It has become so annoying that when some try to argue with me a little too much, I sometimes tell them to go look up the breed standard. Then come back and apologize if they want. Snarky smile and walk away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I've had the opposite happen. My 22.5 inch tall, 55 pound Leontine has been called "big". Maybe it's the "fluff factor", since she's got longer hair?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I feel better now. My last GSD was a WL. My mother had a GSD as a kid and then a GSD or GSD mix in her 60's. Her last one was a large female about 84 pounds. 
When she met mine, her first comment was 'She's got a little shepherd in her, doesn't she?'
Um, no, she's ALL GSD. 
Mom was fully convinced that she was too small and not a GSD because she wasn't black and tan. I did have neighbors ask what she was, too. One kid was 'honest' enough to state that she was a 'weird-looking' shepherd. 

Oh well. I loved her. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

My Willow is 69 lbs. I was told so many times that she was small and to thin, went to the vet and was told she was perfect. The Vet said people are use to seeing fat dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Maybe we should make up vests for the dogs to wear stating what the breed standard is for our dogs and parade them around the local parks.

Edumicate some of those folks out there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

..or short simple slogans-

"If I wanted a St Bernard I would have one. 100% GSD"


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, I feel better now. My last GSD was a WL. My mother had a GSD as a kid and then a GSD or GSD mix in her 60's. Her last one was a large female about 84 pounds.
> When she met mine, her first comment was 'She's got a little shepherd in her, doesn't she?'
> Um, no, she's ALL GSD.
> Mom was fully convinced that she was too small and not a GSD because she wasn't black and tan. I did have neighbors ask what she was, too. One kid was 'honest' enough to state that *she was a 'weird-looking' shepherd. *
> ...


Some strange man told me once that Shadow was funny looking. My response?

You're no super model yourself, but most people would be to polite to tell you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

On the flip side i had a man argue with me that tyson was a King Shepherd, up in fenelon falls  He was like,
He looks like my guy, my guy is a king shepherd, your dog is too.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Some strange man told me once that Shadow was funny looking. My response?
> 
> You're no super model yourself, but most people would be to polite to tell you.



My WL pup isn't small, but he is black sable. So the vet tech called him a " shepherd mix". Right, both parents have pink papers, twit.

I did have a nicely compact WL black sable. Some idiot at the vet's office tried to tell me I got scammed by the breeder because he knows GSDs & clearly there is coyote in this one.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

Sabis mom, good answer! lol Wish I had thought of that. 

That's OK, I guess. The same people are fully convinced my Kelpies are either 'mini-Dobes' or giant rat terriers??? *sigh*


----------

